# Surf Fishing Setup



## DannyBoy06 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi all,

Just wondering about what setup to use when surf fishing for redfish in Destin. I have never surf fished before so I am not really sure what a typical setup is. From what I have read it appears to be something like a shock leader connected to a steel leader with something like a pompano or shark rig at the end. Could anyone elaborate on what to use to catch reds?

Thanks in advance,
-Daniel


----------



## billdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

I use what is called a fish finder rig for reds from the surf. This is for bull reds. The rig is 3 ft of 40-80 lb mono with a large circle hook on one end and a swivel on the other end. Put a sliding snap swivel on your main line and attach a pyramid sinker to that. I use 3-6oz sinker depending on how rough the surf is. If you look up fish finder rig in google there are some pics that can help. 

For smaller reds and pompano, whiting, etc you could just use a standard double hook surf fishing rig. They sell them pre-made in most bait shops. It has a swivel, two lines with hooks coming off the main line, and a snap swivel at the bottom of the rig where you can attach a sinker.

Some guys use a steel or wire leader when fishing for bull reds in case a shark picks up the bait. It is personal preference. But if a decent size shark picks up your bait and you just have a mono rig there is a good chance of him breaking off.


----------



## DannyBoy06 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, that sounds great. Do you use any type of shock leader before your 3ft of mono or just attach the mono directly to your main line? Also, what size circle hook would you recommend for bull reds and pompano?


----------



## billdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

I just tie the rig straight to my line which is 20-30 lb mono. Some guys might use a shock leader, but I don't. 

I use a 5/0 or 6/0 circle hook usually with a chunk or mullet or whiting for bull reds. Some people use hooks all the way up to size 15/0.

I do not target pompano but a 2/0 with a sand flea or small chunk of shrimp should work.


----------

